
Show HN: Node.js Module for App Store Optimization - facundo_olano
https://github.com/facundoolano/google-play-keywords
======
ramon
Very nice project, is there an equivalent for Apple Store?

~~~
facundo_olano
Challenge accepted:
[https://github.com/facundoolano/aso](https://github.com/facundoolano/aso)

~~~
ramon
Change the description from Tools for app store optimization on Google Play to
Tools for app store optimization on Google Play and App Store

~~~
facundo_olano
good catch, thanks

